# " Nanny cam" for groomers?



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

As a pet owner I would LOVE to use a groomer that has a web cam so that I could watch my dog get groomed and bathed.

Nanny cams are becoming the norm for daycare. I am surprised that grooming shops have not started doing this! 

As a groomer how would you feel about a web cam for owners to watch the grooming process?

As a grooming customer, would this give you an additional feeling of security knowing that you could "drop in" on the process to see your dog, or just how your groomer interacts with dogs?


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

I incist to be there either watching or in the waiting whenever they are going to groom my dog... i do this since the time i had apollo groomed, and when he came back he had a strong fear of my mothers/sisters hair dryers... so yeah...


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

The groomer I go to every once in a while has an area of the shop where you can sit out of view of the dogs and read magazines or whatever. All I need to do to check up on her is to stand up and peek around the wall. It works well, and I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

Where I work it is very open and I welcome the people to peak through the window to see how their dog is doing. Some dogs act up when mom or dad is there and behave better when they're not so I prefer if someone isn't standing there watching. Also I need to concentrate so having someone talk to me or the dog would be distracting.

As for the nanny cam, I wouldn't feel comfortable. Just that feeling of someone watching me through a camera would kind of creep me out. I have nothing at all to hide and I treat all dogs well, just having a camera on me is a little bit big brothery.


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

0hmyd0g said:


> Where I work it is very open and I welcome the people to peak through the window to see how their dog is doing. Some dogs act up when mom or dad is there and behave better when they're not so I prefer if someone isn't standing there watching. Also I need to concentrate so having someone talk to me or the dog would be distracting.
> 
> As for the nanny cam, I wouldn't feel comfortable. Just that feeling of someone watching me through a camera would kind of creep me out. I have nothing at all to hide and I treat all dogs well, just having a camera on me is a little bit big brothery.


I can understand that, I am not sure if I would really like being watched. ( Although now days most business do it if you know or not.) Hey maybe have one station that is a web cam station...and that groom is an extra 5 bucks. LOL


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

I was actually thinking about this the other day.
I would be more inclined to use a groomer that had some sort of "nanny cam" set up. I mean, I always want to be able to check in on my dogs, but I don't want to be a distraction from the groomer.
I do think it should be protected so that not just anyone can access it on a website (maybe that is standard protocol for "nanny cams" any way, I'm not sure).


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

wouldn't be a bad idea, but at the same time, most of us work in shops where there are windows for people to look in. and sometimes those people look in and see a dog freaking out and think we're hurting it. when...i'm not even doing anything.

we use to have this one dog that would come in and SCREAM at the top of his lungs. you could hear him all the way through the whole store. he would sit on the table and scream and scream and scream even if you didn't even have your hands on him.

i think if it were there, people would think they're seeing abuse/roughness when in fact, i'm not doing anything to hurt the dog--the dog is just over reacting.

does that make sense?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I guess I can see both sides of that. I mean, if a groomer has to have a camera on them all the time and a day care teacher does, what about at your job? Should we all be watched? BIG BROTHER is watching you. Kind of creepy.

That said, I kind of wish I could have watched the one and only time my Oliver was at the groomer. He went in without a scratch and came out with a gash on the inside of his thigh. A long gash. He also got a staph infection that cost a fortune to finally get rid of and was a pain in the but because it kept coming back. I wonder what in the world happened to him. He just got a bath. NO need for cutting his hair or anything so what the heck happened to him?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I can understand the thought from pet owners to have a camera on so they can see their pets. But then I think the camera things have already gone too far..Would you want a camera on at your vets office so you can see them pull blood, etc.? I don't want to see it. Many things a groomer does can be misinterpreted by someone without the knowledge of grooming. To many brushing can look harsh, many dogs scream for nails, hair in ears, and some scream just to scream. Really, if you don't feel comfortable leaving your dog to be groomed somewhere, then you need to find another groomer, or groom your pet at home. I am find with clients staying and watching me groom their pets..but I am not putting in a camera so I can be watched all day. That is just too far for me.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Inga said:


> I guess I can see both sides of that. I mean, if a groomer has to have a camera on them all the time and a day care teacher does, what about at your job? Should we all be watched? BIG BROTHER is watching you. Kind of creepy.
> 
> That said, I kind of wish I could have watched the one and only time my Oliver was at the groomer. He went in without a scratch and came out with a gash on the inside of his thigh. A long gash. He also got a staph infection that cost a fortune to finally get rid of and was a pain in the but because it kept coming back. I wonder what in the world happened to him. He just got a bath. NO need for cutting his hair or anything so what the heck happened to him?


Ugh, what a shame... my skin crawls every time I hear one these stories... I never understand why this happens so much... I have had so very few, and so very minor accidents at my place and there is a good and honest explanation to the owner every time.... no "mysteries".... dog dropped for a bath, returns with a gash... HOW does this happen??? I cannot picture it!!??

Surely they gave you some kind of guess? There was no explanation??


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Inga said:


> I guess I can see both sides of that. I mean, if a groomer has to have a camera on them all the time and a day care teacher does, what about at your job? Should we all be watched? BIG BROTHER is watching you. Kind of creepy.
> 
> That said, I kind of wish I could have watched the one and only time my Oliver was at the groomer. He went in without a scratch and came out with a gash on the inside of his thigh. A long gash. He also got a staph infection that cost a fortune to finally get rid of and was a pain in the but because it kept coming back. I wonder what in the world happened to him. He just got a bath. NO need for cutting his hair or anything so what the heck happened to him?


I would assume that the gash didn't need stitches? If so, it was most likely a scrape from him stepping off the table. Many large (and small) dogs do that, especially if they aren't groomed often, starting young. Its very difficult to keep a large dog that is stepping all over the place on the table still, and well, you can't be on both sides of the table at once. Sometimes they step off with a back leg, and the thigh slides on the edge of the table, causing a red mark or scrape. It happens, but the groomer should have told you and should have seen it. The good thing is the dogs usually learn where the boundaries are on the table after stepping off with a foot, and tend to stay more still after that.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Graco22 said:


> I would assume that the gash didn't need stitches? If so, it was most likely a scrape from him stepping off the table. Many large (and small) dogs do that, especially if they aren't groomed often, starting young. Its very difficult to keep a large dog that is stepping all over the place on the table still, and well, you can't be on both sides of the table at once. Sometimes they step off with a back leg, and the thigh slides on the edge of the table, causing a red mark or scrape. It happens, but the groomer should have told you and should have seen it. The good thing is the dogs usually learn where the boundaries are on the table after stepping off with a foot, and tend to stay more still after that.


Actually it did and it also needed ongoing attention from my vet as it kept causing issues. The fact that the groomer said nothing is what annoyed me the most. The fact that dogs fall off the table as a common thing while they have their neck in a noose simply strengthens my resolve to ALWAYS groom my dogs myself. I just thought it might be a good experience for the dog. Turns out, I was wrong.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Inga said:


> Actually it did and it also needed ongoing attention from my vet as it kept causing issues. The fact that the groomer said nothing is what annoyed me the most. The fact that dogs fall off the table as a common thing while they have their neck in a noose simply strengthens my resolve to ALWAYS groom my dogs myself. I just thought it might be a good experience for the dog. Turns out, I was wrong.


The groomer should certainly have called you immediately, and they had to notice because if there were stitches needed, then there was most certainly alot of blood. I hope that they paid the vet bills, and that you threw a fit about that. Should never have happened. 

Dogs new to grooming (especially large dogs) will sometimes step off the table with a rear leg. I wouldn't call it routine, and its not FALLING off the table. They step/slide off with a back leg, then pull it back up on the table. The purpose of the grooming loop (why they have been called "nooses" for so long is beyond me..they aren't choker type like a noose, they are a loop.) is to actually KEEP them on the table when things like that happen. It gives the groomer a chance to grab them and straighten their rear end back up on the table. Without the loops, the dog would hit the floor, and do much more damage to itself. Very few dogs even get a red mark or scrape on their leg from it, as most table edges are rounded and smooth. Again, all the more reason why I so strongly urge pet owners to get their dogs groomed when they are young..not to wait til they are 50 plus pounds of anxiety. 

I am sorry to hear about what happened to your dog. Should never have happened, and they certainly should have called you immediately.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I understand that Graco22 and I also understand that not all groomers are treated equal. I know a gal that grooms out of her home and she is wonderful. I have no doubt at all that is would NOT have happened had she done the grooming. My vet was more upset about it then I was. I guess maybe I should have raised a bit more cain but quite frankly it takes a lot to get me too crazy. My dog wasn't full grown when he went in, and he was about the calmest pup you could imagine. I guess that is why it makes me wonder, what really happened? It happened at a Petsmart and I wouldn't go back to that place for grooming, ever.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I made the mistake of taking Butch to PetsMart to be bathed only. He went in fine, came out with a cut, limping and a bruise. I was not happy and DID make a stink. They paid my vet bills and I don't use them, although I am friendly with the manager. They did not admit to anything...if they had, I wouldn't have been so upset. I found a better one at the same price. And if I wanted, I could look in and see what they are doing. I wouldn't tho because I know it can be a distraction for the dog and groomer. I trust these people (they don't advertise...word of mouth only) and recommended them to someone here on DF.

Cameras...nah.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I know it happens, and all too often. But as a professional groomer, I just don't see how a groomer can hand someone's dog back to them injured, and act like they have no clue what happened, or take the fault for it. Its just unfathomable to me what goes thru that "groomer's" mind at that time..Even when all precautions are taken, sometimes an accident still happens, and when it does, the owner needs to be made aware of it, and vet bills (if necessary) need to be covered, apologies made,and steps made to ensure it doesn't happen again to another pet, etc. I just don't get it, but I know it happens too often.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Gracco: I agree 100%. If they had told me Butch got skittish or he and Roxxy had a tussle in the cage, it would have been one thing. But this "I dunno" attitude really ticked me off...and I'm being polite on here. Own up to the mistake...tell me before I get the dog...don't HIDE it from me.

That's why I mentioned I had found a wonderful groomer...I know they aren't all bad. So if anyone in SW Houston needs a good groomer...I got one fer ya!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

In Oliver's case, I can't even guess what could have happened to him. How do you get an injury like that just getting a bath? What about a staph infection? Do groomers sanitize their equipment between dogs, like hair dressers? I have given a whole lot of dog baths at my house and I just don't see what could have happened.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

That was my question, Inga, you must have missed my post?

They offered you NO explanation? They just shrugged their shoulders..."Gee, how did that happen?" No clue? I can't imagine it. 

While I have a dog in my care, unless they are safely in a kennel, my eyes are on them at all times, if my eye has to wander for a moment, then my hands are on them. This is why I just cannot understand how these things happen without explanation.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> That was my question, Inga, you must have missed my post?
> 
> They offered you NO explanation? They just shrugged their shoulders..."Gee, how did that happen?" No clue? I can't imagine it.
> 
> While I have a dog in my care, unless they are safely in a kennel, my eyes are on them at all times, if my eye has to wander for a moment, then my hands are on them. This is why I just cannot understand how these things happen without explanation.


Oh sorry, No, they claimed they hadn't seen it. I will be honest and say I didn't see it right when he walked out either. He stopped and licked his back leg when I first picked him up, again when I went to the cashier at the front of the store to buy some treats and again all the way home. I got home and looked to see what he was licking and I called them asap. They claimed they didn't see anything and that nothing happened but the woman hesitated and acted funny. I brought him back in and showed the lady too. (After the vet) Denial was the word of the day. 

The manager of the store was very nice and I have always thought she was very nice. She has always been great to all of my dogs and knows them by name. She offered a free service but I declined. I wouldn't put him through, what ever DID happen there.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Inga said:


> In Oliver's case, I can't even guess what could have happened to him. How do you get an injury like that just getting a bath? What about a staph infection? Do groomers sanitize their equipment between dogs, like hair dressers? I have given a whole lot of dog baths at my house and I just don't see what could have happened.


Its a common misconception that staph is "caused" by unclean equipment, etc. Staph is actually naturally occuring on dog's skin, and when there is a wound, even a tiny scrape caused by a dog scratching itself, there is a chance of a staph infection ensuing. Yes equipment should be sanitized, cages, etc. but that doesn't mean that a pet won't get a staph infection from a wound or sore...they can get it just as easily sitting at home. As far as what could have happend to your Oliver...I can take a few guesses, but of course you will never know since they are denying seeing anything. He could have stepped off the table, as we talked about above, and their table edges could have been uncared for and old, etc...causing the cut. Depending on what their cages are like, he could have gotten a leg thru somewhere and caused it. Since he wasn't getting clipped, I would say its highly unlikely that it was caused by any equipment like shears. They could have had unsafe edges or something in the tub? Who knows...but I am with you...My dog wouldn't be going back there...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh no, he definitely will not be going back. Like I said, My vet was more upset then I was. I know accidents happen. Oliver can be a bit of a spook. The area that got the gash was odd though, and that is what had me guessing. It is way up on the thigh/groin area and the one end of the gash was the worst... kind of like something scraped and dug deeper as it went. It is over, Oliver is healed, I just would never recommend them to anyone. At least not that individual groomer. She actually is not there anymore. (no, I had nothing to do with that)


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

I wouldn't mind having a camera on me all the time, as long as it comes with sound so that I can explain what is going on with the dog. 

Sometimes dogs are so out of control or so mean that a simple muzzle doesn't work. I, a long with several other groomers, will do what is called an alpha roll. We simply lay the dog on its side and hold it down till it stops fighting. I've done this in front of customers before and explained what was going on. (it's a training technique) Most of the time when the dog is let back up, it's calmer because now it knows it's not in charge. If the dog persists then it needs to go into a kennel to calm down to try again later. 

But then I would also not like it if I was working with a nasty groomer. I used to work with a lady that would put the dogs in a grooming loop and push them off the table. (she thought this calmed them down) or she would just simply push them off. She broke a k9 right off on a Shih Tzu. Yeah, I wasn't happy. I would take dogs and cats away from her all the time and I made her life a living hell until she finally quit. I would tell the owners of the shop and all they did was give her warnings because they never saw her do it. They thought we just wanted her gone because we didn't like her. Well she went to another groomers after that and got fired for animal abuse. She's now blackballed. Nobody will hire her.. ha ha ha ha ha

But if a customer was to see that, then they would in turn go tell everyone that they knew not to bring there dogs to that certain shop. Where as the other groomers are perfectly fine. The bad seed is gone, but now that shop has a horrible reputation for abusing animals.


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes, I thought staph was everywhere and then for whatever reason it can take hold. My sister got a nasty staph infection on her leg one time just out of the blue. It can truly be a scary thing!! 

About the cameras -- there really are cameras everywhere these days. I'm old, lol, and really don't like cameras trained on me while I'm working as I remember the days when that wasn't so common -- bit of Big Brother complex, I'm sure. 

I took Ruby in to get her nails done and the groomer has a window owners can look through. I trusted her though, and I could tell Ruby was comfortable with her.


----------



## PetGroomer (Jan 31, 2010)

Personally, I'm not a fan of being in view of who knows who could get access to the web cam. It's a safety concern and a privacy concern. BUT if an owner wants to stay and watch me groom or peek in. Thats all good!


----------



## kazuldra (Jan 4, 2010)

I can NOT believe the injuries that occurred without the groomers telling you. Are they crazy? First off, it's a PetSmart policy to inform the owner if the dog is hurt any worse than a quicked toenail (I even tell owners about those, just in the interest of full disclosure). And, if the dog is injured badly enough to seek Vet treatment, the groomer is supposed to take it over to the Banfield in the store, and inform the owner IMMEDIATELY.

Some people have obviously not been following the rules, and that, along with the injuries themselves, just burns me up. Grr.

But, back on the original topic...When I fantasize about owning my own salon, I think about webcams for the owners who can't stay in and watch, but still want to see what's going on. I've also thought about Twitter accounts to notify owners when pets are ready, going on the table/in the tub, etc. But, I'm a computer/tech geek, so, yeah.


----------



## olive (Jan 24, 2010)

Nanny cam would be awesome, but I think owners would be suprised that it may mean their dogs leave the salon only 1/2 groomed  What I mean is...how many owners would return to that same salon if they saw theyre beloved pup scream while his ear hair is being plucked or nails were being clipped? What about if he absolutely hated getting a bath or being blown dry? Not to mention the clippers around his face (if he or she is fearful?) Many times the worse behaved dogs are actually just really babied/spoiled too much by well meaning but overly protective owners, whim inadvertently instill fearfullness into theyre pets because of theyre own concern/fears. 95% of the dogs & owners are great. But the other 5% are the ones that will be glued to the nanny cam with animal control on speed dial HHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## TanyaJ (Feb 2, 2010)

Kawgirl said:


> I can understand that, I am not sure if I would really like being watched. ( Although now days most business do it if you know or not.) Hey maybe have one station that is a web cam station...and that groom is an extra 5 bucks. LOL



I like this idea!!!


----------



## Triskit (Feb 1, 2010)

I would rather have the pet owner stay then have a cam. I dont like cameras though.


----------



## Tangles_42 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hmmm it's a tricky one. I can see why some owners would want to see their dogs being groomed, though I think it may make them even more nervous, watching us with our sharp scissors etc. I've been grooming for 38 years and I don't like to watch others groom


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

I think the idea is good, but there are a lot of valid points brought up about cameras being everywhere. Plus, I'm in the majority...I don't like cameras  Ever since I was little I've done my best to avoid being on a video camera, so I doubt that would work well for me.
We installed a large bay window between our office and grooming area. The window is "tinted" enough so the dogs can't see their owners through the window, but the owners can see their dogs. If someone is really really wanting to watch, there are rocking chairs and benches in the office with a complete view, and we explain why we don't generally encourage people to stand 5 feet away from their dog. The dogs don't listen, it's distracting for us as groomers, and it's just plain NOT SAFE to have a dog trying to leap off the table to get to their owner while the groomer has sharp objects inches away from the dogs. 
If I had to take my dogs to a groomer, I would shop around and not choose the cheapest or most conveniently located place, and do my research rather than rely on nanny-cams to do that for me. JMO


----------

